# A lil rough and short, but a great bite!



## Chris V

Couldn't help myself. It's gonna get sporty and I won't have time so I hit the surf again. Didn't need more Flounder, so I just focused on Specks. It was choppy and the weeds were annoying but for an hour the fish were on fire! Pretty much all but one were in excess of 18" and I had one that prob went 24". Also got a couple Spanish Macks, Ladyfish and a couple small Jacks. Gotta get some some work done now.


----------



## Chris V

Can't upload more than one pic at a time.


----------



## Chris V

Last one because this one at a time thing sucks.


----------



## Chris V

Ok, one more.


----------



## FenderBender

Man must be nice to catch them in the surf like that. What lure are you using? Never seen one with the red frilly stuff near the gills.


----------



## Bodupp

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Chris V

FenderBender said:


> Man must be nice to catch them in the surf like that. What lure are you using? Never seen one with the red frilly stuff near the gills.


Not to sound like a commercial, but I've been using the UnFair Rip-N-Slash. I have used and sold a ton of different lures and prefer these 10-1 over any other hardbait. There's just nothing I haven't caught on one. I caught a big Pompano with one last week and several Flounder.


----------



## MrFish

Nice specks! I might have to make a run back over that way Sunday.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Chris V said:


> Not to sound like a commercial, but I've been using the UnFair Rip-N-Slash. I have used and sold a ton of different lures and prefer these 10-1 over any other hardbait. There's just nothing I haven't caught on one. I caught a big Pompano with one last week and several Flounder.


Dont be affraid to say what ur using Chris, even if its what you use every time. I say its nice to see you on them and that lure is working out great for you. Nice pics keep reporting. Everytime you post Im getting more and more enthused about this rip n slash hahaha


----------



## wtbfishin

Hey Chris V are they past what you can get to w/a fly rod?


----------



## Chris V

wtbfishin said:


> Hey Chris V are they past what you can get to w/a fly rod?


Nope. I don't know why I haven't brought mine lately. I used to bring it with me every time. I guess because of the changing conditions and such I've just stuck to what I know I can produce with every time on Specks, Flounder, Reds, Pomps, etc. 

But to directly answer your question, you can easily hit these fish with the buggy whip.


----------



## Chris V

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Dont be affraid to say what ur using Chris, even if its what you use every time. I say its nice to see you on them and that lure is working out great for you. Nice pics keep reporting. Everytime you post Im getting more and more enthused about this rip n slash hahaha


Never afraid!!!! But I don't like to be over-bearing either. I'm a tackle salesman so it can easily be taken as a pitch.


----------



## Jason

Great going in the surf w/ them trout brother!!! Weather dern sure is getting bad!!!


----------



## navkingfisher

surf? pretty cool, how close to the pass are you?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Nice catch Chris. You have definitely been hitting them hard!


----------



## Chris V

navkingfisher said:


> surf? pretty cool, how close to the pass are you?


A good bit west of there.


----------



## froggy

so if you use artificials in the surf its pretty much sight fishing then? i mean do you just chunk it and hope or just toss when you see something that might bite? im trying to get gear together for the beach and never thought of artificials...


----------



## Chris V

Its both. If its calm enough like it was last week and yesterday morning, you can sight cast to quite a few fish. In turbid conditions, you just have to know how to "read" the surf and know where, when, why and how. I hate giving vague answers like that, but I'd be typing all night if I explained it in full.


----------



## TLee

first post on the forum, lots of good info here, but man those are some nice trout, i hope to get into some of these this weekend if the surfs not to churned up:thumbsup:


----------



## raptor45

Chris….how does one become a tackle salesman?


----------



## Chris V

raptor45 said:


> Chris….how does one become a tackle salesman?


Well, I have worked in tackle shops since I was 18. I have fished all of my life and started hanging around shops and such and got offered a job. I never wanted to be a full time guide or anything because it restricts the types of fishing I want to do. I don't care what I fish for; Bluegill, Bass, Trout, Tarpon, Blue Marlin, etc. I go fish, I experiment a lot and try to really see what does and does not work. I enjoy a degree of failure, because you learn the most when you work the hardest. 

Basically, you make your life about your passion, you talk about it, you teach, you promote and once people start listening to you, you can make a living doing it.


----------



## SteveCal

Wow. Good day in the surf.:thumbsup: "Gotta get some work done." I don't understand that part. But please don't explain. I don't want to get involved in work when I can fish.:thumbup: I'm gonna head out and try to catch the ones you missed.


----------



## ranger250x

ON the rougher days are you reading the surf then wading out to cast or just letting her rip from the beach?


----------



## Chris V

ranger250x said:


> ON the rougher days are you reading the surf then wading out to cast or just letting her rip from the beach?


 It depends. For the past three weeks I've done zero wading. All of the fish I've caught were from the beach. The guys wading out were going past the fish.


----------



## SupremeHair

Nice work Chris! It's been two weeks since I've been down to the beach... will shoot for next weekend.


----------



## MrFish49

Is this only for the mornings or does the bite pick up in the evenings too?


----------



## Chris V

It's been decent in the afternoons but I've been able to go a couple times. I've mostly been baby Tarpon hunting in the afternoons. I won't discuss that though


----------



## PittsburghBass

Chris V said:


> Not to sound like a commercial, but I've been using the UnFair Rip-N-Slash. I have used and sold a ton of different lures and prefer these 10-1 over any other hardbait. There's just nothing I haven't caught on one. I caught a big Pompano with one last week and several Flounder.


Thanks for all the great info! I'll be down in the Destin area in the middle of October for some surf fishing - looks like it might be worth it to get one of those Rip-n-Slash baits. Do you use the 70mm or 90mm size more often?


----------

